# Baler, anybody?



## Gazzalee (Jun 29, 2019)

Has anybody ever been to Baler? The primary _'city'_ of Aurora provence Baler is on the east coast, Pacific side, of northern Luzon. I've read some interesting and positive remarks about the area, pictures also look good but never meet anyone who has actually been there. Hoping a bm might be able to clue me in a bit.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Never been there so can give no info but keep in mind that the eastern coast of upper luzon seems to catch the brunt of every storm that passes.

Fred


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

I went there earlier this year on a motor scooter ride from Tarlac to Baler. It is a long way to go from no matter where you are coming from. Slow as well. I think it was 165km one way and took about 5 1/2 hours. In a car probably longer.

Overnighted on the beach in a tent at one of the resorts south of Baler. I think the kubo for the day/night was 500 pesos then paid to pitch the three tents. Downtown Baler for me is not much to look at just wide open flat sand. It is supposed to be the surfing capital of Luzon but the day I went there were zero waves. 

If you have any specific questions let me know. I am not sure I will go back as it did not seem that special so I will probably just try something new.


----------



## Gazzalee (Jun 29, 2019)

Zep,
Thanks for your reply. I'm thinking of taking a bus trip there to check it out. Just briefly, did you see many foreigners/expats about? Did you get a welcome friendly feeling from the local people? Food and accommodation good quality and good value?
Many Thankx


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

I did not spend much time in the main town of Baler which is near Sabang Beach. It is a wide open beach that is all sand and no place to overnight (in a tent) so we moved on. Ended up maybe 25km further east in a place called Diquisit Beach.

Ate at a small roadside stand across the street from the famous "Baler" sign though. I think the prices are typical and not inflated. It is only when you get the the really remote beaches do the prices become inflated. 

Not sure where you will come from but I would imagine the bus trip would be quite long and possibly require an overnight. I know the bus drivers drive fast here but with the stops seems like it would take half a day at least to get there from anywhere.

The scenery is nice as most roads to Baler will go up and down small mountains. 

Zep


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

Here's a post from 3 years ago with a few comments about Baler:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/philippines-expat-forum/1129802-experience-baler.html


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

I've been there a few times and really enjoy it.

We've stayed around Sabang every time we went.

Here's a couple of videos I created on our last trip, with my GF and 2 of her cousins.


----------



## Gazzalee (Jun 29, 2019)

Tiz,
Good stuff, Many Thanks, it all looks good.
Heard mostly good reports coming from Baler so need to go have a look. Biggest negative is it's well off the beaten path but for me that's just another reason making it interesting. A little difficult to get to, only transport I've noted is daily bus service from Manila on Genesis, anybody recommend a better connection from Angeles City?


----------

